

 Ask HN: Ok for a Hackathon sponsor to own the IP from the hacks? - cedricd
https://www.hackerleague.org/hackathons/decoded-fashion-worlds-first-fashion-hack/wikipages/5106c1da7baa0994b1000045

======
cedricd
Here's the relevant clause in the linked page. This seems shady to me. Is it?

\---Ownership, Open Source, IP and Your Rights Top 3 Finalists: All finalist
teams agree to give the CFDA, its agents or its assignees the right of first
refusal to co-develop and/or purchase in whole or in part the idea or app and
all supporting code and documentation developed in connection with the Fashion
Hackathon, for a period of one year, starting from the day of the event.

------
dylanhassinger
hell no

